# Is there a shortage of Lead guitar players right now?



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

It seems I have offers of work and bands coming at me from all sides. I've been doing quite a bit of freelancing. I'm actually looking for one band to commit to and I'm currently talking to one band where that might be a possibility. I just got another email a few minutes ago from a band that needs someone for Saturday night.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> It seems I have offers of work and bands coming at me from all sides. I've been doing quite a bit of freelancing. I'm actually looking for one band to commit to and I'm currently talking to one band where that might be a possibility. I just got another email a few minutes ago from a band that needs someone for Saturday night.


Nope,

There's no shortage of lead guitarists. There's just a shortage of GOOD lead guitarists. I get lots of requests to sub and one or two a month for music I'm not really keen on.

Swing a dead cat and you'll hit a "lead guitarst".


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

Milkman said:


> There's no shortage of lead guitarists. There's just a shortage of GOOD lead guitarists.


I couldn't agree more. We have now cycled through 5 lead guitarists trying to get someone for a corporate/private project I have been working on for the past couple of months (go figure, could get vox, keys, bass, drums but no lead ... if you only lived closer Milkman).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

hush said:


> I couldn't agree more. We have now cycled through 5 lead guitarists trying to get someone for a corporate/private project I have been working on for the past couple of months (go figure, could get vox, keys, bass, drums but no lead ... if you only lived closer Milkman).


LOL, I didn't say _I_ was good. I've always found that a good singer was the toughest to find, followed closely by good bassists and drummers. I agree though. Your project sounded like a good fit for me until I considered the driving. I'm sure there's a guy (or gal) for you.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Ditto. I cherry-pick the decent jobs so I don't get stuck playing music I don't enjoy or can't put my heart into. Some folks don't want to hear this, but it helps to read.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Swing a dead cat and you'll hit a "lead guitarst".


Owwwwwwwwwww:tongue:


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

Milkman said:


> LOL, I didn't say _I_ was good.


That must be someone else playing on your vids then :-D.



Milkman said:


> I'm sure there's a guy (or gal) for you.


With no suitable lead I've hung that up, at least for the summer. Going to go back to my roots and am doing a jazz quartet for "supper club" jobs for a few months to see how that goes. Meh, I might even have to join the union again ... it's been 20 years.

I shouldn't say no "suitable lead" - that sounds pretty damn snotty ... the first candidate was overwhelmed, the second was looking good but then his wife didn't think it was such a good idea, the third never actually showed up ("the dog ate my homework"), the fourth shredded but that was all he wanted to do (and call me a prude but I think Supertramp songs stand alone well enough without guitar solos throughout the verses, chorus and bridge etc.) and the fifth had great chops and sensibilities but as it turned out he didn't have transportation to get to rehearsal or gigs (and was not local).


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Out in my neck of the woods it is a drastic shortage of drummers and bassists. It's hard from guys to get bands going simply for that reason.


----------

